# off topic couple of pics of my new grandbaby!!!!!



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

Just wanted to share. Enjoy i know i will!

















The proud grandparents!


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

A big congrats to your daughter Beaux.. Let the spoiling begin !


----------

